# Barking while we eat



## Vizsla_Penny (Dec 13, 2016)

Curious to get others feedback here.......lately our 6 month old V has started to bark at us while we try to sit down and eat dinner. We generally try to give her something to do while we eat - a Kong, bully stick, etc. But when we don't she tends to watch us and bark. 

Anyone had similar scenarios and any suggestions to help mitigate this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

You are not paying attention to her.  
Keep Trying to distract or just ignore. Do not give any treats at the table. They learn bad behavior fast, good behavior takes longer.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would train your pup to go to "pillow" or "place" while you eat. Have the pillow in eyesight, if you can. This will cut down on the nonsense of the barking, and the pup will know when you guys are eating, it's time to rest. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine always went to the crate, until they learned Place. 
You can teach the command Place, with lower distraction. Then add it to dinner time once they have it down.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We do the same as the other posts. We have our dog lie down on his "bed". Have to admit it was never an issue until we had a couple of babies. I honestly think our 1 year old daughter drops food on purpose to watch her dog gobble it up. So we have had to reinforce the "bed" command much more recently.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

We also have a similar practice of having our dog's bed placed at the end of the kitchen. He does not get any treats unless he is in his bed. If he whines or whimpers he gets nothing so he rarely does it. His treat is usually a piece of apple or broccoli when I cut up the salad ingredients.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, Ruby's dog bed is by the dining room table, and she places there while I am preparing dinner and stays there while we eat. No issues with this method.


----------

